# Honda HS520KAS engine id location...?



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello, I am in the process of cleaning or replacing the carburetor (considering the $18 cost I'm inclined towards replacing it) on a Honda HS520KAS, but there are two different carburetor numbers depending on the engine number. Does any one know the location of those numbers I looked and was not able to locate any on the engine. Thanks.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Being that the engine number is just a sticker slapped onto the flywheel cover I think your machine's ID sticker may have been peeled off.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JnC said:


> Being that the engine number is just a sticker slapped onto the flywheel cover I think your machine's ID sticker may have been peeled off.


Thanks JnC
The sticker is there (unless it has two), but does not have any engine numbers but what I think is emissions info.
I was looking on line and they show engine numbers on the block for GC160 engines (kind of like GX engines have), I'll take a second look at some point.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> Does any one know the location of those numbers I looked and was not able to locate any on the engine. Thanks.


You might be able to angle a flashlight down in a hole and see it, but probably have to remove the top cover first...since you're pulling the carb...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You might be able to angle a flashlight down in a hole and see it, but probably have to remove the top cover first...since you're pulling the carb...


Thanks Robert.
I have the top cover off, and that is the picture I found for the numbers location on-line, but this engine has electric start, it's a bit different on that area and did not see any numbers there, I'll take a second look when I get a chance.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Robert, could you please give me some info on the blower as the exact model number is not listed when looking for parts (I am also looking for the screws that hold the chute in place, previous owner had installed non shouldered bolts and there is a lot of play on them).

This is what I have on its chassis:

Model: HS520KAS
Serial No: SZBG-6111571

What model would I look for when searching for parts...?
What is the age of this blower....?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> Robert, could you please give me some info on the blower as the exact model number is not listed when looking for parts (I am also looking for the screws that hold the chute in place, previous owner had installed non shouldered bolts and there is a lot of play on them).
> 
> This is what I have on its chassis:
> 
> ...


For 99% of the parts you may need to get from Honda, the frame serial number is used to isolate/locate a parts catalog for that exact machine. In some case (like your carburetor) you'd need the engine serial number...

Here's the official Honda page with a full parts catalog for your exact machine:

Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site

Google any part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*

Like all HS520 single-stage machines, yours was built at Honda's plant in Swepsonville, NC. While I can't quote an actual build date, I can tell you Honda wholesaled this unit to Home Depot in Brewster, NY on 9/7/2007. As is often the case with units sold there, the first retail customer did not bother to mail in the registration card, so no telling when it was actually sold and first put into service. 

I can tell you there are no open recalls, updates or active campaigns for this unit. _(If you would send me a private message with your name and address, I will update the registration database to show you as the new owner. Honda asks for this in the unlikely event there is ever a product safety recall and needs to contact you. )_

Based on the frame serial number, Honda's database says it should have engine serial number *GCAHA-8012270*. 

Based on that, the correct carburetor part number is *16100-Z0J-H03*. 
The four 6 x 12mm flange bolts that hold down the chute are part number *95701-06012-00*.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

*Thank you Robert.....!*

Thank you Robert, as usual you are a great resource when looking for Honda Help.....!:rock:
:blowerhug:


----------



## fboatbum (Dec 22, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> For 99% of the parts you may need to get from Honda, the frame serial number is used to isolate/locate a parts catalog for that exact machine. In some case (like your carburetor) you'd need the engine serial number...
> 
> Here's the official Honda page with a full parts catalog for your exact machine:
> 
> ...


----------



## fboatbum (Dec 22, 2020)

Robert -- Similar problem HS520KAS serial number SXGB 6109243. Inherited from father in law and need a new carb but have removed the flywheel cover and no joy on an engine number. Can you confirm it's the same part number *16100-Z0J-H03*.?

Thanks!

John


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

fboatbum said:


> Robert -- Similar problem HS520KAS serial number SXGB 6109243. Inherited from father in law and need a new carb but have removed the flywheel cover and no joy on an engine number. Can you confirm it's the same part number *16100-Z0J-H03*.?


Robert does not exist anymore... This is what happens when replying to very old threads. This is the link to your parts diagrams, assuming that your serial number is actually SZBG-6109243 and not what you said: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site

The carb does appear to be 16100-Z0J-H03.


----------



## fboatbum (Dec 22, 2020)

Thank you Tabora -- appreciate the reply.



tabora said:


> Robert does not exist anymore... This is what happens when replying to very old threads. This is the link to your parts diagrams, assuming that your serial number is actually SZBG-6109243 and not what you said: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site
> 
> The carb does appear to be 16100-Z0J-H03.


----------



## jeb1 (Mar 7, 2021)

fboatbum said:


> Thank you Tabora -- appreciate the reply.


Looking for a carb for a Honda HS 520 K1 ASA. Can't find the engine serial number. Looked where the sticker should be and nothing.....anyone have any ideas if its stamped somewhere on the engine? Looked all over.....looking at honda parts guide based on frame serial number, I have it narrowed down the two carbs--just don't know which one. uggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jeb1 said:


> Looking for a carb for a Honda HS 520 K1 ASA. Can't find the engine serial number. Looked where the sticker should be and nothing.....anyone have any ideas if its stamped somewhere on the engine? Looked all over.....looking at honda parts guide based on frame serial number, I have it narrowed down the two carbs--just don't know which one. uggghhhhhhhhhh


have you removed the old carb and looked at the number stamp? cant believe how cheap these carbs are. less than 25 bucks. 

btw. what is wrong with the old carb? 98% of the time they can be cleaned ( unless massive rust/corrosion )


----------

